# Help new Maxima owner !!



## avw (Jan 31, 2007)

I've just bought a J30 Maxima and have one problem with this fine machine.

The radio is not picking up stations. I removed the radio only to find that the antenna from the car (male) does not have the same connection as the radio's female antenna.

Listen. I'm new, don't kill me, but is there somekind of adapter that I could get to fix this? if there is where do I get such a helpful piece of equipment at a price that is just right?

Thanks 

:newbie:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Go to a local stereo shop and buy the adapter. Odds are after shipping it's not going to be worth shopping around online.


----------

